# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  فريق الجامعة الألمانية بالقاهرة يفوز بمسابقة دولية في البرمجة

## نادين

فاز فريق الجامعة الألمانية بالقاهرة بالمركز الأول على مستوى إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط في التصفيات النهائية بالمسابقة الدولية للبرمجة (acm icpc2012)، التي أقيمت بمدينة «وارسو ببولندا» خلال شهر مايو 2012.

تعد هذه المسابقة هي السادسة والثلاثون على التوالي التي تقام في هذا المجال، واستضافتها هذا العام جامعة «وارسو»، وتسابق فيها 112 فرقة من 85 دولة عالمية على مستوى قارات العالم المختلفة، شارك في التصفيات 2219 جامعة من مختلف الجامعات والمعاهد الدولية، وبلغ عدد الفرق المشاركة حوالي 8000 فريق.

كما شاركت كلية الهندسة بالجامعة الألمانية بالقاهرة بفريق، تكون من الطلاب: محمد عاطف، ومصطفى محمود، وعمر العزازي، وأشرف عليهم كل من: الدكتور سليم عبد الناصر، نائب رئيس الجامعة الألمانية بالقاهرة للشئون الأكاديمية، وعبد الله الجندي، المعيد بقسم هندسة الكمبيوتر والبرمجيات.

وقال سليم عبد الناصر: "إن فريق الجامعة الألمانية بالقاهرة قد فاز من قبل بالمراكز الأولى عامي 2008 و2010، حيث لقب ببطل إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط في المسابقة التي أجريت بمدينة «استوكهولم» وأن جمعية الحوسبة الآلية (acm) تنظم المسابقة سنويا لتتيح لطلاب الجامعات الفرصة لتنمية مهاراتهم العملية في مجالات الحوسبة، وتمكينهم من وضع الحلول للمشكلات التي قد تصادفهم في أعمالهم، مع إتاحة الفرص التنافسية لهم في مجالات تكنولوجيا المعلومات والحاسبات".

وأضاف سليم، "أن هذه المسابقة تتيح للفائزين فيها الحق في الالتحاق للعمل أو التدريب بالعديد من الشركات العالمية، مثل «جوجل» و«فيس بوك»، والتي وقع اختيارها بالفعل هذا العام على ثلاث من الطلاب الفائزين في المسابقة للتدريب بها".

وأشار سليم إلى أن الطالب عمر العزازي، أحد أعضاء الفريق الفائز طالب بالفصل الدراسي الأول بكلية الهندسة يعد من أصغر الطلاب سنا من المشاركين بالمسابقة، وقد شارك من قبل أثناء دراسته الثانوية بمسابقات عديدة وحصل فيها على المراكز المتقدمة ضمن تصنيفات المسابقات الأولمبية المعلوماتية، والتي تعد من أهم مسابقات اللوغاريتمات على مستوى المدارس وحاليا هو أحد أهم المتسابقين المرشحين لمركز متقدم في إطار مسابقة icpc بالمنطقة.

----------


## حمد القعيد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمد القعيد

الف الف مبروك

----------

